# Sunday the 12TH Part 2



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

We are off in the morning ..Three Yaks going paddleing/fishing ..Wanna join us ?????? Chopper,DugongStorey and Beluga are launching at the boat ramp at the end of Kattaning st in ashfield at around 7 am sunday morning ....
Come along and paddle with us ...Let me know if you are in ?????

Cheers 
Chopper


----------

